
Red Dead Redemption 2 still uncracked after 86 days, though its not using Denuvo - BethGagaShaggy
https://iscracked.info/is-red-dead-redemption-2-cracked
======
phaemon
Anyone with an interest in such things want to expand on why?

~~~
cumer
"Regarding RDR2, it has Arxan anti-tamper + Rockstar Launcher + RGSC [Rockstar
Games Social Club] + custom checks + memory safeguard"[0], might take a while
basically.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackSupport/comments/dtarf4/rdr2_c...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackSupport/comments/dtarf4/rdr2_crack_status/)

~~~
phaemon
Ok but surely every action can't go through this crap? Or does it? Is that how
modern "protection" works?

Might be an interesting post there.

